# I bought the wrong road bike



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

Six months ago I decided to do the MS 150 bike ride from houston to Austin so I ran out and bought a road bike without doing any research or ever doing any cycling. I bought a specialized secteur the bike has served it's purpose but I think it's not a good fit for me too relaxed I'd like something like a Tarmac or venge to fly any suggestions on how much I should sell my secteur for ??


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

depends on which secteur you bought.

What happens if you bought a Tarmac or Venge and then decide that it's not for you?

Have you tried messing around with the stem? Ie, flipping it down, lower the stem, via, spacers, etc?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a Secteur and realized a couple years later that a Tarmac was what I really wanted. Bought the Tarmac. Use the Secteur as a winter/rain/beater bike. Probably put an extra 1 or 2k on the Secteur in the last year. Great second bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Along the lines of what Ted has offered... before (possibly) jumping into your next bike purchase prematurely, you may want to discuss ways of getting yourself set up more aggressively on the Secteur with your fitter. It can be done relatively easily and inexpensively. Still won't handle quite as quickly as a race bike, but won't be that far off, either.

If that suggestion isn't to your liking, provide more info (year/ model, condition) of your Secteur and we'll 'ballpark' a price.


----------



## Anant (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, it depends totally on you that with which secteur you feel comfortable and relaxed.


----------

